# Franz Wüllner - Te Deum



## hammeredklavier

Franz Wüllner (28 January 1832 – 7 September 1902) was a German composer and conductor. He led the premieres of Wagner's Das Rheingold and Die Walküre, but was much criticized by Wagner himself, who greatly preferred the more celebrated conductors Hans von Bülow and Hermann Levi.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

The conservative and rather stodgy English music critic John Shedlock was present at the premier of Wüllner's _Te Deum_ in 1895 at the Lower Rhine Festival. Wüllner's work shared the program with orchestral and choral masterpieces by Handel, Haydn, Bach, Beethoven, Wagner, Schumann, and Mozart, all conducted by Wüllner himself. Shedlock praised Wüllner's conducting (especially of Beethoven's _Eroica_), and found the _Te Deum_ "a work of great merit, though certainly not epoch-making: it shows a trained and skilful hand, also earnestness of purpose; but it lacks individuality, and, moreover, it has anti-climacteric effects which weaken it."


----------



## Varick

RICK RIEKERT said:


> The conservative and rather stodgy English music critic John Shedlock was present at the premier of Wüllner's _Te Deum_ in 1895 at the Lower Rhine Festival. Wüllner's work shared the program with orchestral and choral masterpieces by Handel, Haydn, Bach, Beethoven, Wagner, Schumann, and Mozart, all conducted by Wüllner himself. Shedlock praised Wüllner's conducting (especially of Beethoven's _Eroica_), and found the _Te Deum_ "a work of great merit, though certainly not epoch-making: it shows a trained and skilful hand, also earnestness of purpose; but it lacks individuality, and, moreover, it has anti-climacteric effects which weaken it."


 OK Rick, but how do YOU like this piece?

V


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Sorry Varick, I must have misread the assignment. I'll get back to you.


----------

